

YouTube: Where is my damned reply button? - hugofirth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MuofdTPhEA

======
Springtime
I'm amazed this is the only link about this major change on HN with any
comments that I can see.

Everything about this update is a mess. Requiring linked G+ account without
properly informing users (causing mass confusion), the visual clutter that is
bolded hashtags and G+ usernames, and removal of 'In reply to x user' link
(resulting in having to guess what it's a reply to in long threads)... Ugh.

PS: nice to see a Gopher fan ;)

~~~
Springtime
The author has since added a far more objective and in-depth video criticism
of the new system [youtube.com/watch?v=wqaLXlfA94s].

------
ye
Seriously, whoever is in charge of Youtube's comment system is a complete
idiot of galactic proportions.

Every time they update the comment system, it doesn't get better, it just gets
stranger. As if the person in charge of it has no clue how people interact
online.

The comment system, as I see it, should be very simple:

1) Comments are shown as a tree (with limited depth possibly)

2) Upvote/downvote/reply/flag-as-spam on every comment.

3) Sort by top / new (would be nice within today, week, month, year, ever).

4) Limit comment length to something sensible like 10K characters, if you want
your users to have meaningful discussions.

That's it.

~~~
hugofirth
Agreed, normally the UI/UX changes that people get so cross about at least
seem to be in aid of making the way users interact with something more
intuitive and/or simpler.

This is none of those things. As to point number 4, the top comment on that
video is a fairly complete script for the movie "Braveheart" >.>

